# 10-05 EGRC Solenoid valve error



## wojzeh (Aug 29, 2008)

Salut!

I know this old lovely one was discussed here, I learnt much new. I changed this solenoid but anyway it does still light!

Are there any other ways to fix that?

Merci!
-------------------------------------------------------
wojzeh
NISSAN MAXIMA SE 1995


----------

